# Visitation - what is required of me?



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

My stbx and I were separated for nearly a year and half. We had a separation agreement in place but he rarely took our son and never provided anything for him. I had to give him my car seat, diapers, wipes, clothes. EVERYTHING. He never even paid my child support. 
We reconciled for a few months recently and are separated yet again. The divorce papers are signed and the same custody agreement was agreed too ... but, yet again, he expects me to provide and send everything (still not paying child support I might add). 
I do not think I should have to do this and want to put it to an immediate stop. Is that unresonable? To expect my sons father to grow up and provide those day to day things himself for our son? He has him 2 evenings a week and every second weekend so its not like the visits are few and far between. Am I required to do this? Because I sure missed that part of the custody agreement I am.
Any advice would help!


----------



## Spock (Jan 26, 2012)

As far as child support goes, I think your local child support services office helps you collect the overdue support for a small fee. Support is a right of the child both legally and ethically and you should not let it slide so early so as to not set a poor precedent with him.

As regards common usage items for the kids like diapers, wipes etc., your ex has to provide them when the kids are visiting his house. It is not your responsibility.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

colour-me-confused said:


> My stbx and I were separated for nearly a year and half. We had a separation agreement in place but he rarely took our son and never provided anything for him. I had to give him my car seat, diapers, wipes, clothes. EVERYTHING. He never even paid my child support.
> We reconciled for a few months recently and are separated yet again. The divorce papers are signed and the same custody agreement was agreed too ... but, yet again, he expects me to provide and send everything (still not paying child support I might add).
> I do not think I should have to do this and want to put it to an immediate stop. Is that unresonable? To expect my sons father to grow up and provide those day to day things himself for our son? He has him 2 evenings a week and every second weekend so its not like the visits are few and far between. Am I required to do this? Because I sure missed that part of the custody agreement I am.
> Any advice would help!


In custody agreements the more detail the better but no, you are not required to give him anything but looks that you are a loving person that wants to make sure your son has what he needs. Your stbx needs to step up and provide for his child. 

If the father is not paying child support you need to file and get the support. Its not optional but the childs right for this.


----------

